
Be Kind When People Are Mean to You - jjets718
http://jackkaufman.net/kindness/
======
debatem1
His first example doesn't seem like a place where this is a good plan.

The person who takes joy in hurting others will not treat you well for letting
him hurt you. They will only try harder to get a reaction.

More to the point, they will try hard on the next person. That person might be
worse off than you. Less able to defend themselves.

So, no. Being nice is not the right thing in all cases. The best response to a
bully is still to hit them where it hurts.

------
rsmsky1
I think this depends on the type of person. When you're kind to some people
even though they're mean, they don't improve. With others I've seen them be
nicer to me, but I felt our value were really different so although they
wanted to be friends with me, I didn't want to be friends with them.But I may
have to work on refining how nice I am and to what sort of people etc.

------
timinman
"A gentle answer deflects anger, but harsh words make tempers flare."

Proverbs 15:1

"If your enemies are hungry, give them food to eat. If they are thirsty, give
them water to drink. You will heap burning coals of shame on their heads, and
the LORD will reward you."

Proverbs 25:21,22

~~~
s3arch
And all with a caution:

Do not rebuke mockers or they will hate you; rebuke the wise and they will
love you. Proverbs 9:8

Moral: You need to be very careful with whom you deal with. :)

